# Betty's baby or babies- will they come?



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Betty thinks I'm crazy. She just can't figure out why this crazy person keeps bugging her. I thought she might kid last night, but alas no. I caught this pock of her yesterday lol.


----------



## LittleGoatGal (Jan 9, 2013)

She's cute! Happy Kidding!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey maybe we are doing something. I am pretty sure she is contracting. At least her belly got realy tight and she keeps rounding her back. She didn't eat her grain this morning and is breathing hard and her ligaments were all but gone this morning . She is also swollen more where it counts and her bag is tight. She is also a little more standoffish (crossing my fingers)


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

That is the cutest pic! Go Betty go!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

GOOOOOO Betty!!!! LOL, good luck!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Sounds like betty is bout to become a mama!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I have a mancha named Betty too.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Bettys last name is White. I just did some math and my dad boughht her from thes sale on october13 , so that makes it145 that we have had her and we have no bucks. She has to go soon.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Right?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Ours is Black Betty!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Sounds like there's gonna be cute little babies coming soon


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Lol funny


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I sure hope so. I'm ready enough for all of us.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

How is she looking this morning?


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

No babies I found a trick to check her ligs without her tensing up. The people that sold her had tried to dehorn her with castrator bands and they were still on there when my dad got her. He cut them off. So now her horns itch really bad at the base. So if I svratch them she doesn't care if I check her ligs. By the way they are still there but really soft. Guess I will just have to be patient. I know she is just waiting till I have to work this weekend. Two back to back 12 hour shifts doesn't give me much of a chance to check on her. Don't these pregnant women know I have a goat close to delivering and I need to stay home


----------



## Bellaboo (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey StarMFarm are those Pygmy goats in your pic


----------



## Bellaboo (Mar 4, 2013)

Maybe u could take the day off?


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

rdmtnranch said:


> I know she is just waiting till I have to work this weekend. Two back to back 12 hour shifts doesn't give me much of a chance to check on her. Don't these pregnant women know I have a goat close to delivering and I need to stay home


Of course she is going to wait until your at work lol. Their job is to make us completely crazy :hair: Definately sounds like she is getting very close though


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Bellaboo said:


> Hey StarMFarm are those Pygmy goats in your pic


Yes, those are my little pygmy babies. My girl just gave me another set the other day, almost identical to the ones in the pic, it's crazy.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Those babies sure are cute. Sometimes if we don't have a lot of patients at work, I can go on call and stay home unless they need me. I will try to do that if she is looking really close.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Of course now it is snowing/raining here. I hope she holds out till Sunday or Monday.:worried:


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

So can't feel any more logs, but I'm a newbie. Of course it is raining/sowing here. I now have to move her.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Ligaments That dumb auto correct


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Is she still holding out on you?


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

She is but she is really acting different today. She is climbing up and standing on things with her front legs. Sheis very affectionate and keeps licking and pawing me. Her cha cha is also starting to gape a little. Shealso keeps putting her front leg outand stretching and laying with them out infrontof her. She keeps getting a spaced out look and lifting her head and twisting it in weird ways. I am thinking labor but my guessing odds are not looking to good. At least she waited out the weather.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

So I just saw the craziest thing. I was just out to check on her. No ligaments and while I was watching her I could see the baby kicking on her side and what looked like a baby moving under her tail head. Has anyone ever seen this? Or do you think I'm crazy?


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Pic is just from a minute ago. What do you think?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Hmmm... her udder seems to be filling. "seems" is the key word here. I am not one bit experienced. Not ONE bit. But, I heard this trick from someone else on here:

Try and pinch (not hard of course) the skin on her udder, and if you can't, she will probably kid within 24 hours. I think that is what it said. Everything you are saying sounds like she is really close.

Good luck!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks. Hoping for baby or babies soon.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Me too! I can hardly wait for my ND. I just want to squeeze her, LOL


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Lol. I know I keep thinking contractions, contractions, contractions. Not very nice of me.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I know! I am hoping for her to be in pain and go into labor, I guess. Lol, guess I should quit and just wait!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I know. Me too. But it is just so hard.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

The pic is a little blurry. But it does look like that udder is getting full


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Yeah it is quite a bit fuller than last week. I wouldn't say for sure that it is tight but I think it is really close.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Still waiting on betty. She has been pacing the pen for the last hour and a half. Just enough that I can't go back to sleep. Another sleepless night and tired red eyes.


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

Haha that looks like you took a picture of the back of my Tulip! My Tulip is at day 148 right now... any time now. *as the clock ticks and the coffee brews*


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh Betty! Just give em' up already


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

She is! She is! Betty is in labor. No amber goo but she is baby talking and been pacing since 3 am. White discharge, and climbing up on bales, her udder is tight. I'm so excited.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Yayyy!! Good luck!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Yay Betty! I hope she gives you healthy, bouncy kidlets!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I would say she is getting the little ones ready to enter this world. Standing on things ike that and stretching, she is either getting them in positions or in a little pain with the start of contractions and just trying to alleviate the pain.

 I say it will be about any time, I think she is bagging really well. 

 Keep us posted and keep that camera ready.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

So excited for you! Good luck...and we will need lots of cute baby pics of course


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

They are here see the birth announcement


----------

